# Is that a snake in your cockpit.....



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 4, 2012)

Darwin pilot finds snake in cockpit


*A Darwin pilot was forced to make an emergency landing after discovering a large snake slithering around his feet just moments after takeoff. *
Air Frontier pilot Braden Blennerhassett had been in the air 10 minutes after taking off from Darwin Airport when he realised he had company in the cabin. 
"My blood pressure and heart rate was a bit elevated — it was an interesting experience," Mr Blennerhassett told Nine News. 
The 26-year-old quickly diverted the small plane back to Darwin and warned air traffic control about his situation. 
"As the plane was landing the snake was crawling down my leg, which was frightening," he said. 
Mr Blennerhassett parked the plane off the runway and a firefighter from the airport went to inspect it, finding the snake and a green tree frog. 
Both animals had disappeared by the time a Parks and Wildlife ranger arrived to capture them. 
Ranger Sally Heaton said the snake, believed to be a golden tree snake, may have been enticed onto the plane by the frog *(Read more: frog hitches ride with snake to flee floods)*. 
But with the snake's whereabouts unknown, the plane remains grounded. 
"The airplane is in for maintenance at the moment, so it will be pulled apart and the snake will be found," Mr Blennerhassett said. 
Golden tree snakes are a non-venomous species that can grow up to 1.5 metres long.


----------



## Chanzey (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow actually going to pull it apart for a snake, good effort.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 4, 2012)

gee not every plane has it's own pet snake


----------



## damo77 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey, What a great idea for a quality movie

more Snake on a plane grounds Top End flight - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 5, 2012)

hahaha 
Life imitates Art*






*term used loosely


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is a photo of the mayhem , they called the feds the fire brigade , airport security , airside safety officers all before the rspca , lol 
Golden tree snakes are very common around darwin and are very fast when they are warm , probably the only small snake that would climb into an aircraft , and makes sense with the GTF story as i have seen GTS eating GTFs heaps of times.


----------

